# Reel cleaning



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

Yesterday, I posted a thread over in the offshore forum about some tackle requirements for trolling and deeper water fishing (located here). Well, my old man and I got to talking today, and he gave me the old, "come with me," routine. Turns out he used to tournament fish (how this got by my knowledge after 20+ years of life is beyond me), and he brings me a 1-piece heavy action, 8 foot custom rod with a penn reel on it. The model is, specifically, a penn 113H 4/0 Special Senator. 

Now, most of that is greek to me, but I know it's a nice rig and it's all in good shape. However, it's been hanging in his shop for umpteen years, and it needs a good cleaning. I want to take it apart and give it a good, thorough once-over, but I don't exactly know where to start. Has anyone had to clean a reel like this before? Or am I setting myself up for catastrophe? I cleaned an old fly reel of his using the 4 to 1 water/vinegar, then soapy water soak method. Worked pretty well. But, jacking this reel up would be a pretty heartbreaking (and costly) mistake..

-R.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Everything you need to know will be found right here for just about any reel you can think of. Very informative site.


http://alantani.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=3bv9jbe3raun0f17gm83frl1g0&board=8.0


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll second that !!!


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if anything goes wrong or you lose a part i got it in stock and can fix this reel easy


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys - for the sake of not starting a new thread, I'm going to ask about the same reel in question. I unboxed it again today and gave it a few spins. There is some surface greenery/roughness on the metal parts, but it runs extremely smooth and there doesn't seem to be any mechanical issue. Again, though, there is a "wobble" to it. Because I've never used a reel that size, I don't know if the wobble is normal. I figured it MAY be because the star drag and sizable reel handle are on that side. The FIL tells me the spool is bent, but there is no obvious bend at all. Any thoughts? Or, specifically, is it going to jack up my tackle if I fish with a potentially bent spool?


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Shameless bump for the question about potentially damaging the reel with wobble..


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reel*

Ringo, There should be no wobble to a 113H reel when the handle is turned. If you took it out of the box after a few years, it needs to be serviced. It is not uncommon for a 113/113H reel to have a bent spool. Although you cannot see it, there is a way to determine if it is bent. Most times with a minimally bent spool I can straighten it. I have serviced thousands of these reels for 20+ years. If you drop it off at Broxon's or directly with me I will be more than happy to take a look at it for you. 

Rick


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

If you want to check if something on your reel is out of order you could probably take it to a bait and tackle and ask to play with the same model reel thats NIB that way your could compare the two and if you have any questions the pros are there to answer them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

These reels are actually very easy to work on. Take it to someone who has done this before so you don't get into trouble. The cost should be minimal.

The spool could be bent but there are other issues. The drag pack definately needs service after sitting that long.


----------

